# BAD DAY!!!!!!!



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont know if i should even share this! I went hunting on the hill above my house this afternoon, and called a couple of places with no luck. i started home and was walking down this one road and thought id stop and call this canyon for a couple minutes, well i sat down and started calling, about 5 minutes later i see a coyote pop is head up comeing right at me, he stopped abouy 250yards away and he saw me, i put my .223 up and aimed and shot, MISS!!! He jumped dow where i couldent see him, me knowing that coyotes always run up hill, i took off running across the face of this hill because he was under me. he had to run to my right to get into the main part of the canyon. so thats the way i ran, i got to the edge and looked down in the canyon and there he was running up the side about 80 yards away. i put my gun up, shot, MISS, i didnt know whats gotten into me, then he stopped this time about 150 yards, i shot, MISS!!!! What the heck? then he took off running again and jummped up an 8 foot rock ledge! i had one more chance to shoot he was running straight away from me, i shot again MISS!! that was that, no blood or anything. it was an awful day hunting. i guess i am not good at shooting them on the run even though i shot one at 200 yards running with my 30.06, i dont know what do you guys think should i give it up?? LOL....I dont know!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey don't feel bad everybody has had a bad day or 8 i know i have. The worst day i have had was during pheasant hunting season i was tired it was the last piece of land i was going to walk that day and i was walking through and a nice rooster gets up 5 yards away i bring up the single shot 20 and pull the hammer back in one swift move and leaded the bird and squeezed the trigger and CLICK!!! Aparantly i forgot to load up getting out of the truck. Thats what i get trying to teach my girlfriend the art of hunting. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah the thing about making mistakes is to learn from them. I hunted my first predator tournament in December and it was a cold, windy day. On the last stand my partner called one in to me (I was downwind). The coyote came within 20 yards moving fast and I MISSED a 20 yard running shot. Like a dolt I didn't BARK to stop him or lip squeek to stop him. Well it cost us about 200 dollars in prize money and trophies since most teams didn't get anythign that day because of the wind. I learned= always bark to stop the running coyote.


----------



## Chaser10 (Jan 13, 2006)

sight your rifle again, you might have bumped it. I had a day like that on antelope a couple years ago only to find out the rifle was 8 inches right at 50 yards...


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey, guess what, IT HAPPENS TO EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Missed 6 running yotes one day. all different dogs and all different chances. closest one was 200 yards. i dont care who u are but hitting a coyote on a dead run at 350 yards is hard as ****! even though i group 5 shots in a 3 inch cicle at 300 yards.....


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> Yeah the thing about making mistakes is to learn from them. I hunted my first predator tournament in December and it was a cold, windy day. On the last stand my partner called one in to me (I was downwind). The coyote came within 20 yards moving fast and I MISSED a 20 yard running shot. Like a dolt I didn't BARK to stop him or lip squeek to stop him. Well it cost us about 200 dollars in prize money and trophies since most teams didn't get anythign that day because of the wind. I learned= always bark to stop the running coyote.


Question Fallguy... do you think if you had to make a snap decision like that that barking out loud like a dog would work? Is this what you meant? Do you bark like that if they are moving to get them to stop/pause for a standing shot? I'd like to know what kind of bark sound... that's a new concept to me... is it 1 quick sharp noise?

Thanks!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Elli

Yup just bark really loud and sharp with your voice. If you ever saw Randy anderson do this in his videos that is what I am talking about. Be really aggressive with it. You could also do it with a howler call. A few weeks ago I howled in a coyote and got him to stop with a lip squeak. He was running in at about 120 yards. I lip sqeaked and he stopped to look at me...BANG FLOP end of story.


----------



## Haakon Johnson (Feb 24, 2006)

hey dont worry about it! Was your gun sighted in? Anyway this year i have missed five coyotes and that is very frustrating. :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Happens to the best of us 8)


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

Fallguy is right on the money about barking to stop them if they can hear you it almost always works! Fox on the other hand usually turn and run!


----------

